# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Πρόβλημα με το ipad,

## stathopon

Γεια σας, 

έχω το ipad και όταν πάω να συνδέσω ενα gmail λογαριασμό μου βγάζει το εξής μνμ.

Δεν είναι δυνατή η λήψη αλληλογραφίας

το όνομα χρήστη ή το συνθηματικό για το "imap.gmail.com" είναι λανθασμένο..


Το θέμα είναι πως χρησιμοποιώ και εχω το ίδιο mail για το icloud & ακριβώς το ίδιο είναι για 
το gmail.

Σίγουρα δν φταίνε οι κωδικοί διότι εχω μπει κανονικά κ στα 2 mails απο τον υπολογιστή μου...

έχω κάνει κ  επαναφορα και τπτ, όπως και προσπαθησα να βάλω άλλο mail!

Έχετε να προτείνετε κατι;

----------


## tsigarid

Έχεις 2 factor authentication; Μήπως ζητάει device password (αν έχεις εταιρικό gmail);

----------


## stathopon

οχι δν εχω εταιρικό gmail...

----------


## antonis87

Μπες στο gmail.com απο τον υπολογιστή και επέλεξε settings-> Forwarding and POP/IMAP. Πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις την επιλογή Enable IMAP

----------

